# Kt - 9/12/15



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 12, 2015)

I'll quote myself...sometimes these trails are the most fun you can have with your clothes on.  There are some times, however, you want to punch your fellow rider. I had a bit of both today.

Ended up going solo to KT today. Wheels moving by 10:30, which was the plan.  The lot was JAMMING and I would wager a vast majority were Canadian.  This comes in to play later.

My philosophy for the day was simple: if I wanted to ride it, ride it. Usually you have to accommodate for a group and leave stuff off. This summer, for instance, I haven't ridden much of anything on East side of Darling Hill Road. (the West Side usually smokes the other guys in the group and we mainline it back to the lot)

Pedaled up Darling Hill Road to Harp.  Rode the following; Harp -> Coronary By-pass -> Pastore Point ->  Coronary -> Troll Stroll -> Burrington Bench (which is actually a really enjoyable climb) -> Tody's Tour (my first time...perhaps my favorite of the three descents on that section of map) ->Eager Beaver ->Webs (2x for fun) -> River Run -> Meadow Wood -> Old Web's -> Sidewinder -> West Branch -> Border -> BEAR BACK (brand new trail that hasn't been open for long...maybe a few days...absolutely fun as hell) -> West Branch -> Border -> Vast -> Culvert Cut -> Knob -> Sugar Hill -> Ridge -> Heaven's Bench -> Bill Magill -> Pines (first time and it was RAD) -> Leatherwood -> Kitchel -> Vast -> Done.

20 miles, just shy of 3k climbing.

Now, for a bit of griping.

There were 3 instances where some of our brethren to the North were playing music via a bluetooth speaker. Not softly, mind you. Damned loud. One was some hipster folky rubbish, one was Salsa, the other I can't remember. I feel like on a weekend, KT becomes Disneyland for the Canadians. It's madness. They come in large groups and, more frequently than not, BLOCK the exit to a trial. Perfect example, Old Webs. Old Webs is a fun little loop; you climb to the top where you can visit the chapel, then come down some sweet buffed goodness. It dumps you out where they have set up a mini-market type thing. (a glorified food cart) There must have been 30 people crowded around there, all off their bikes, and ALL of them blocking the only way out of the trail. When I came down, I was amazed that they looked at me with disgust as if I dare encroach upon their dining experience. WTF?!

As I was coming down Pines, I was stuck behind these two women who were absolutely SCREAMING back and forth in French.  

i don't know...maybe I'm just a dick. Maybe I'm intolerant and unreasonable. When I ride, there is an element of zen amongst the many moments of a$$ kick. I don't want it ruined by Mumford and Son or Cubanismo (who I actually really like) nor do I want to hear whatever you two are screaming about. If it were for a minute or two, fine. For a solid 15 minutes, it starts to wear. Thin.

Did it ruin the day? Nope. It felt so good just to be out. I stopped at the chapel on the top of Old Web's as I always do and went inside to reflect for a moment. I said a quick prayer for the departed and then said how thankful I was for all that I have been given. Not sure why...maybe it's being among fellow riders or maybe it's being in such a vast network of trails but there hasn't been a single time when I haven't reached that spot and said "thank you" for all that I have. (materialistic and otherwise... I mostly refer to the ability to have a good job, to enjoy those moments, and for friends/family)  If you haven't been, you owe yourself a chance to experience it. 

Webs:







The Chapel:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2015)

That would have drove me nuts too! Glad you didn't let it ruin your day. Looks like a good time, despite the annoyances!


----------

